# Some projects completed while I was off the forum.



## CV3 (Mar 3, 2015)

Walking sticks and canes are my favorite projects. these are some I have done while I was off the forum.


----------



## splintergroup (Jan 20, 2015)

Looking great!

I envy those who have the skill to carve, it really brings life and personality into otherwise mundane household objects


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## Metfax (Jun 26, 2021)

I like your work a lot and your signature equally as much!


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

Wow, that's some serious skill!


----------



## BurlyBob (Mar 13, 2012)

All of those are fantastic.


----------



## CV3 (Mar 3, 2015)

Thanks everyone for the kind words.
Randy


----------

